# Need a logo designer to work with



## Talecast (Jul 13, 2014)

I am starting a new YouTube channel and need a logo and various channel art! I am pretty useless at drawing/anything artsy, so I would appreciate some help in creating said art! Being a teen I have limited resources, so I wouldn't be able to pay (very much at least)! I'm not sure if this is the correct thread, so if it's not I apologize!


----------

